# Launching into a show from TiVo interface on Stream 4k



## mgama (May 22, 2002)

Unfortunately the early reviews on YouTube that I came across didn't really get into it much. Could someone answer some questions about the user experience in the Stream 4k?

1) If you find a show in the TiVo interface, and click it to play in another app (Hulu, Netflix, HBO, etc.), does it take you fully into the appropriate app and the video starts automatically? Or is there some extra clicking through that other app's pages to find the episode you wanted to watch, and if so, how much extra clicking?

2) Does the TiVo interface keep track of shows you've watched? Would it let you know that you've seen Episode 4 of whatever show you, and that Episode 5 just came out and is available for you to watch now? Does it make that information available in the TiVo menu system?


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

TiVo will launch directly into the platform of the show you are selecting. 

Example: You select Stranger Things from the TiVo menu. It will show you that the content is available from Netflix with a small icon. Once you click on that icon, it will take you directly into the Netflix menu where you simply have to hit play episode 1... or whatever episode you are on. Once you back out of the episode, it will return you to the Netflix show menu for Stranger Things. If you want to return to the TiVo menu just press the TiVo button on the remote and it will take you back to the original Stranger Things selection screen you were on.

I can’t speak about it notifying you when new episodes are available, I’ve not watched anything that has new episodes, but I’m assuming it will since it has a recently released section on the home screen.

Overall, it does a much nicer job of putting only the content you subscribe to in one easy to use app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

cyterio said:


> Overall, it does a much nicer job of putting only the content you subscribe to in one easy to use app.


I agree with this, but....

Most of my current content is on Philo, Starz, Disney, et.al. which aren't integrated. So almost everything on the Tivo screen is a link to an opportunity to purchase a show I can get for free on the apps screen.

Until this product supports more than Sling, Netflix, and Youtube, its less functional than a firestick. It also needs that ability to filter out non-prime video from Amazon, something TiVo dvr currently supports.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

pldoolittle said:


> I agree with this, but....
> 
> Most of my current content is on Philo, Starz, Disney, et.al. which aren't integrated. So almost everything on the Tivo screen is a link to an opportunity to purchase a show I can get for free on the apps screen.
> 
> Until this product supports more than Sling, Netflix, and Youtube, its less functional than a firestick. It also needs that ability to filter out non-prime video from Amazon, something TiVo dvr currently supports.


I agree it needs more integration with other content like Starz, but you have a few facts misstated. Disney+ is integrated. And Amazon Prime Membership is differentiated from Amazon Prime (purchase/rent).


----------

